# Happy Birthday Me ( Ruger LCP, Keltec .380 or .32, or a Wheel gun) CCW



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey all, haven't been on the forums alot lately

In any case, if some of you remember, I am a pretty big glock guy. I've been carrying my G27 everywhere in a leather Desantis holster. At first I thought man this is too big, I continued to carry it even in the summer and lately I have been getting pretty used to it though. Love it.

I also have a G17 that I love, I used to have a G30sf but sold it because I was in desperate need of cash. 

So its my birthday coming up and I want to buy a BUG. I also want this gun for carrying in places where its difficult or where carry is discouraged.

I've been researching TONS about pocket pistols...
Immediately I notice the Ruger LCP, I think this is the most probable choice since I hear the Kel-tecs are alittle shady (then again I hear that people just complain too much about them). I am drooling over the P32 Keltec though (in blue). It is a) cheaper by a hundred dollars (meaning more extra mags and bullets to shoot) b) has a lifetime warranty. I do hear that the LCP can jam just as much in some cases so I was wondering if there really is a big difference. I want something that is going to be reliable because I will not always be carrying the G27 with this gun, so I want this new gun to be a primary if need be.

In your experience, do you guys like Kel-tecs over the LCP? Should I just pay an extra hundred dollars and get a wheel gun? What are your guy's pocket carry guns?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

S&W Bodyguard.......not a hiccup......


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have had no hiccup with my P3-AT. I know some who have. They take a firm grip to shoot well. I prefer the square non contoured grip. I find the LCP feels good, u till I shoot it 
Have used KT service once (broken ejector on P-11). It was easy no questions asked to get parts. Fixed in 2 days (that long to get part from FL to NY. I did repair)


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good to hear. I want to try a Kel-tec just to save money and buy more stuff for it like lasers and mags. If more people comment with good experiences I hope I will be convinced to buy over the LCP which is rather expensive in my area right now...


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Here are some good write-ups on the P3AT and LCP:

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2010/09/don-gammill-jr/gun-review-kel-tec-p3at-380/

http://www.mouseguns.com/ideal2.htm

http://pocket-defense.com/2010/03/ruger-lcp-380-review-vs-kel-tec-p3at/


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

After holding some Kel-tecs at the local gun shop today, theirs no way I would buy one over the LCP, the LCP is on special at my shop for 299.99, at many others it was like 330 for a new one.

Im thinking about going with the LCP it was fantastic


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

If your looking for a .380 pocket carry ..

The Kahr P380 has real sights..and a smooth trigger ..I've had mine for a few years ..
Only thing better is a Kahr PM9 ..


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, as far as the "pocket pistols" go, you won't go wrong with the LCP. (Ever think about the Beretta Nano?)


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw it the other day and I liked how small it was. Had acouple bugs when they first came out but then again dont they all

The lcp is so much more concealable though. If Im going to carry something bigger, Ill just take the G26


----------



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

I have both the lcp & the P3at. Have shot both appx 250 rounds & I carry the lcp.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Everyone needs a good revolver. S&W makes some great models.

I have two 1 7/8" barrel model 60's, a 642, and a 3" model 60 with adjustable sights.

Got quite a few chambered in .22LR as well, and many chambered all the way up to .44 mag.


----------

